# Right or Wrong opinion? Plz Help.



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

BEFORE I START: The breeds I list please PLEASE take no offence to how I am explaining this...I am not scrutinizing ANY breed.

Okay so Jacob and I have been looking for a new edition for a month or so now...we have considered Razors Edge...well he has...thats apparently his style..I like the more active time like Jayda...so since I have already got Jayda this one is more for him...
Any who...

So this is my thing...I am not necessarily the MOST educated...I m still learning but I am pretty sure I have not lost my mind is saying this is a contradiction...correct me if I am wrong

Lady sends a message via FB telling us how she raises Pits...never heard of her Kennel...some off the wall bullcrap that I can't even remember...anyways says the father is Eli,Colby, and Jeep (flag one because those are the most common names BYB goes with) and the father is Watchdog and Razor's Edge...now I know of Razors Edge not so much of Watchdog..

So apparently the mother is Bully and the Father is more of APBT (so she says)

would this not be a contradiction to breed the two if the lines turn out legit....I mean am I wrong to think these puppies would be sorta like....mutts?

Once again I am asking for information I am not criticizing...correct me if I have the wrong opinion...:rain:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

They shouldn't be crossing bullies with apbt. They are considered scattered bred I believe. To some maybe a mutt of sorts.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> They shouldn't be crossing bullies with apbt. They are considered scattered bred I believe. To some maybe a mutt of sorts.


See that is my thoughts!! I am not up to par with Bully bloodlines but I know my APBT line...

She sent pictures of the sire and dam...they are nice looking dogs but the Sire is no APBT....

I told Jacob to message her back and ask for the type of registry ...I told him if they are ckc then its def a crock of s**


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I would run, not walk, from this breeder. Those are all the most common names in APBT and bully and she clearly has no idea that she is scatterbreeding if those are the actual bloodlines. The bloodlines don't make the dogs, the dogs make the bloodlines.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

ahahaha YUUPP!!! Jacob JUST text saying they were CKC reg... I should personally drive to her place and slap her smart..because she is obviously an idiot... see I knew I was not crazy...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

The bully gene pool is big enough now and they are an established breed so there isn't a need for people to go outside the bully gene pool. Crossing game bred blood and bully bleed is counter productive because one will not contribute anything to the other since they were bred specifically for different things. Am bullies added to working dogs will more than likely slow them down and bullies are supposed to have substantial bone , which Eli and Colby or whatever will definitely not contribute. If you are looking for a bully breeder please pm me and I can give you my input. There are only about 5 kennels in this country I would ever consider getting a dog from.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id only consider a bully with UKC or ABKC papers. If you find a breeder you like ask if they can email you a copy or link to the pedigree for the pups or the parents individual pedigree and we could always help you break it down from there. From what you sound like your trying to find I would try and stick with razors edge, gaff or grey line blood, they tend to be more athletic and classic builds , HOWEVER razorsedge can have some pretty thick dogs as well so its better to look at BOTH parents to determine what the pups may come out like. Dont feel rushed to have to pay a deposit , we have had people come 3-4 -5 times to look at pups and the breeder should never have a problem with doing that { you may run risk of someone snagging the pup your looking at },but its a huge responsibility and you want to make sure its the right one before commiting. Theres a few people in the bully world located near or in alabama I can see if any of them can refer a breeder or if they themselfs have pups in the near future if you like.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Going to chime in and agree with everyone else. Those dogs she's peddling are scatterbred mutts. The chances of getting a quality animal fro
The breeding she described to you is almost nil. And there is no reason to breed bullies with apbt dogs. One thing people also need to remember is that just because you see the name Eli or Colby 5 gens back in a pedigree does not mean the dog is Eli or Colby bloodline. Just someone else breeding dogs for no reason just to make money.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Who does that!?!?!?!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MISSAPBT said:


> Who does that!?!?!?!


Idiots LOL ...:flush::goodpost:


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys....my bf dosn't know much about the breeds of our dogs...so it took a hour long process to explain to him that night...the more I talked about how Bully lines and APBT lines bred would be just your general old mutt dog the more I got irritated with this girl..I was like..."Its like breeding a Shitzu to a Pug...WTF IS THE POINT?? lol he was like Ohhh!!! Yeah I see ...I had to break it down to him the difference between Pocket Bullies Bullies Am Staff APBT...he gets it now lol.

Anyways so I politely told this girl that she should not be breeding the two dogs for one its OBVIOUSLY BYB..she didn't know what she was doing and she is risking the chance on breeding the wrong dogs and creating a dog with aggression problems...anyways she came back cursing and whatnot...so I said I will be sure to let everyone in this area know that you are a BS breeder....and i posted it on FB hahaha I had 37 comments on that stat before the night was over lol

Thanks everyone for your input.

As far as the Bully goes...I am trying to figure out if he wants a dog like Jay or a Bully...we are still researching


----------

